# Guitar finishing in Calgary?



## Calgary Slim (Feb 21, 2006)

I had intended on buying an unfinished body from Warmoth and finishing it myself. But this would be my first one, and it was keeping me awake at night thinking about it, so common sense finally prevailed. And Warmoth charges over USD $220 for what I want, so.....

Can anyone recommend a guitar finisher in Calgary?


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I've heard through the grapevine that Holloway Guitars is very good..... 279-8415. I have not used them myself, tho'.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Call Jim Mozzell and see who he recomends.


----------

